# Large homemade bomb factory...



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I don't know about this being the largest quantity of homemade bombs found in one location within the United States. I seriously doubt it. What about McVeigh?

Current story:

Alleged Owner of Massive Homemade Bomb Arsenal Is a Mystery Man - FoxNews.com

Old incident:

*Bath, Michigan Bomb*

_1927 -- US: Bath, Michigan School Disaster. Andrew Kehoe, seeking revenge against the community for taxes imposed on his farm to pay for a new school, set off a TNT bomb in the school, killing 43 people, including 39 grade-school children. After the explosion, Kehoe killed his wife, then drove his truck back, loaded with dynamite & nails, to the school, & set it off, killing himself & the school superintendent._


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

*we don't need no schoolin*

we don't need no schoolin:beercheer:
just let the little buggers stay stupid:2thumb:

piglett


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw this on the news awhile back. I believe they ended up blowing up the house because it was too dangerous for bomb squad to come in and remove the bombs.

Hey at least the guy had a hobby


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

If this is the one where the cops built the wall around his house because of explosives..and they burned it down..I watched it..if I remember right there wasnt any explosions that I recall..and I find that strange..as there was so much explosive in the house the cops ere afraid to walk in there....personally I chalk it up to the cops "overstating" things a tad....if you have ever watched the show cops where they have nine cars in pursuit and chase the dude forever it seems radioing .."suspect has run this stop sign and this redlight"..and the dude is actually doing it..but hes doing 30 mph all the time..yet listening to it you would think the dude is Al Capones decendent..this to me demeans the cops..of course they could have been just bored that day


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Actually*



azurevirus said:


> If this is the one where the cops built the wall around his house because of explosives..and they burned it down..I watched it..if I remember right there wasnt any explosions that I recall..and I find that strange..as there was so much explosive in the house the cops ere afraid to walk in there....personally I chalk it up to the cops "overstating" things a tad....if you have ever watched the show cops where they have nine cars in pursuit and chase the dude forever it seems radioing .."suspect has run this stop sign and this redlight"..and the dude is actually doing it..but hes doing 30 mph all the time..yet listening to it you would think the dude is Al Capones decendent..this to me demeans the cops..of course they could have been just bored that day


Actually the safest way to dispose of unstable dynomite is to soak it with deisel fuel and burn it .


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

I would have thought that it would have been good training for the bomb squad guys. after all they just sit around & wait for bombs to be found & then they say
"so sorry we are scared of bombs"
COME ON grow a set guys!!!!!:2thumb:


piglett


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

Seriously?..thats the way to get rid of unstable dynomite?...I love it when I learn new things


----------



## MolonLabe (Jan 10, 2011)

piglett said:


> I would have thought that it would have been good training for the bomb squad guys. after all they just sit around & wait for bombs to be found & then they say
> "so sorry we are scared of bombs"
> COME ON grow a set guys!!!!!:2thumb:
> 
> piglett


Piglett, Its a little more complicated than just saying the bomb squad is a little afraid of bombs - they are very afraid of explosives. As an explosives instructor the very first thing you must instill in those that work with explosives is to respect them more than anything you have ever respected in your life.

In the case of the homemade explosives (HME) factory in the story above, the reason that the decision to burn the home in place was for several reasons. First, the reason the police were notified is because the landscaper happened to just walk over / touch very sensitive HME which apparently detonated and caused injury. This makes for a very precarious situation where someone just happened upon the HME and it detonated and now the bomb squad must enter, discern and destroy the HME. Essentially everything in and around the residence needs to be considered hazardous and not knowing the state of the HME and if there are booby traps - the bomb squad was not willing to risk the lives of their troopers. This was not a hostage situation and therefore justification to place someone in a life threatening scenario was too risky. Second, HME can be very sensitive and not knowing at which stage in the manufacture process or the type of explosive you are facing is very, very dangerous. Just to give you an idea, the sensitive primary explosives that were found can have detonation velocities in excess of 26,000fps - thats right 5 miles per second is how fast they detonate - that should temper ones bravado. Third, all explosives are flammable and can be burned the tricky part is not having too much of an explosive stacked upon itself and then burned as the burning combined with the weight of the explosives can cause pressure which in turn can lead to a detonation. Burning in this case was a much safer alternative to finding, neutralizing or preparing the HME for transport and also safer than trying to detonate in place as that would essentially make the house a very large fragmentation sleeve that would threaten injury to the whole neighborhood.

On a side note, stay far away from the anarchist cookbook and like publications as the mixtures more often than not are slightly off and the means by which to mix are usually very dangerous. You are more likely to lose your hands or life than yielding actual explosives.

Dynamite can be stabilized with diesel fuel and then later used to burn as a means to destroy. Remember that dynamite that is crystallized or has pooling of liquid (nitroglycerin) is of the utmost concern and is very sensitive to heat, shock and friction. Do not attempt to move or touch on your own - call for help and just maybe the bomb squad will burn your home down too!


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

maybe if they asked really nice the home owner would have removed all of the stuff that would go B a n g ?

piglett


----------



## Virgil_cain (Jan 5, 2011)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I saw this on the news awhile back. I believe they ended up blowing up the house because it was too dangerous for bomb squad to come in and remove the bombs.
> 
> Hey at least the guy had a hobby


I think you're thinking of some other recent incident. The incident cited by the first poster happened in 1927 if I'm not mistaken.

Wikipedia here: Bath School disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I know the recent incident you're talking about, happened in 2010 I believe. I don't know the a lot of details on that one but I remember wondering if local authorities didn't over react. Unless the explosives were booby trapped or he has some really old dynamite that was sweating nitroglycerin it really is relatively hard to set off most explosives without the proper ignitator (by design - no one wants to use explosives that go off if you look at it funny).


----------



## Virgil_cain (Jan 5, 2011)

My bad, I overlooked the first incident posted that did indeed happen very recently. Been a long day.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Kehoe was the worst mass murder event in a SCHOOL in America. If you watched some of the coverage of the VA Tech shooting, several times the talking heads would incorrectly term it as the worst mass killing in a school in American history. It was only the worst mass shooting in a school.
BTW, remember that Fox News was playing boos of Ron Paul from 2010 CPAC meeting while the 2011 meeting was a hugely long ovation of cheers before they even announced his name. They aren't any more credible than the other networks.


----------

